# Longhorn Transformation Pack v2.0



## aditya1987 (Nov 23, 2005)

Since November 2002 when first well known Longhorn build (3683) was leaked. It's very exciting news with many passions to own Longhorn look in XP. March 2003, Windows X started making full Longhorn Transformation Pack secretly but with some problems that he couldn't solve it, he paused it for a while. In April 2003, Windows X revealed his Longhorn Transformation Pack in Neowin.net forum and release it in the next month. It's been two and half year with this project that keep growing every single day. and now this project is changed to new name to Vista. As usual, this time it has new feature to try out which users don't need to spend much time transforming their OS anymore. This will make it all done in single launch! Get this brand new look transformation pack today!


The "Lite" version doesn't include previous stuffs from Longhorn Transformation Pack for the adventages of users who have dial-up connection and want to use only Vista stuffs. This can save up lots of time and bandwidthes to download from over 25 MB to less than 5 MB!


What's different from "Full" version?
-1 font (Segoe UI+Bold only)
-2 skins (Longhorn SideBar, Vista) and Vista clock for Longhorn SideBar 6.0
-3 visual styles (Aero Style (Glass - 50xx), Aero Style (Glass - 51xx) and Aero Style (Vista - Beta 1))
-5 wallpapers (Keynote Glass+Widescreen, Keynote Grass+Widescreen and WinV_Wallpaper)
-Removed MSN skins
-Removed previewer
-Replaced all radio options with checkbox option (of course Vista's ones)


Changes in Version 2.0
-Added Glass2k (Make window transparent)
-Added LClock (Longhorn tray clock look with calendar)
-Added transformation repairing feature (Check for different file from backup and re-patch only that file)
-Fixed failing to patch system files in non-English OS (For sure this time)
-Fixed Longhorn SideBar first run error (not 100% and still occurs on another account)
-Fixed losing after transforming updated files during uninstallation
-Removed WhenU's bundled stuffs (I feel regret adding it but money pressure is really something)
-Updated Internet Explorer 7 icon with new branding for Vista's icons (I forgot to put it in last version)
-Updated visual styles
|-Splitted 50xx and 51xx themes in "Aero Style (Glass)"
|-Added "Thin TaskBar" theme into Aero Style
|-Remaked "Aero Style (Glass - 50xx)" visual style
|-Updated "Aero Style" (Glass and Vista - Beta 1) visual style with 5231 graphics
||-Transparent Start Button and TaskBandButton
||-New CaptionButton
||-New ComboButton
||-New ToolBarButtons
||-New TreeExpandCollapse


Changes in Version 1.0 (From Longhorn Transformation Pack 10.5)
-Added 16 wallpapers
-Added additional uninstall options (But it doesn't affact OS if you keep it)
-Added Aero Style (Vista - Beta 1) visual style (Updated from Longhorn Visual Styles Pack 3.0)
-Added unattended transformation support
-Added Vista's elements which are:
|-About Windows
|-battery meter tray icon
|-Icons Set
|-Login
|-processing dialogs options
|-Progress Dialog
|-Screen saver
|-Start Button flag
|-ToolBar Button
|-video clips
-Changed product's name to Vista Transformation Pack
-Fixed disabling Automatic and Manual Transformation mode bug after dialog
-Fixed failing to change system font issue
-Fixed failing to set SideBar not to startup automatically
-Fixed SideBar found bugs
-Fixed System Restore compatibility issues (not 100% sure)
-Splitted System Files dialog to two parts
-Updated Longhorn SideBar 6.0
|-Added Merging with Desktop feature (to act like active desktop but no icon bug)
|-Added Personalized SideBar support (every user account will have his/her own SideBar and stuffs)
|-Added RSS Feed reading support (Replace News Links)
|-Added Vista clock and skin
|-Fixed bugs that slow down startup time
|-Fixed error report on exit
|-Fixed memory leaks problem
|-Mixed down bunch of files together for smaller package size
|-Removed contributed skinning support (Since nobody will use it T_T)
-Updated the following visual styles
|-Aero Style (Glass) (Updated from Longhorn Visual Styles Pack 3.0)
|-Luna (Longhorn Revolution)
-Updated Internet Explorer icon to new branding concepts style
-Updated Vista components for Login, Start Button flag, Icons Set, Progress Dialog and ToolBar Button


Changes in Version 10.5
-Added "Automatic Transformation" and "I don't want to perform system files transforming" transforming mode options (Safemode required)
-Added Norton Antivirus 2005 compatibility support
-Added Uninstallation Mode like Transformation Mode for better way to handle each case
-Added Windows XP Service Pack 2 with Pre-SP3 uxtheme.dll hotfix patching support
-Fixed "Manual Transformation" to run in safe mode only
-Fixed invalid boot screen resources
-Fixed SideBar to have no transparency by default
-Removed obsolete 64-bit patched uxtheme.dll file
-Updated Aero Style 2.0 visual style
|-Fixed incorrent font name
|-Fixed wrong shellstyle folder name for Aero Style (Glass - Thin TaskBar)
|-Updated Aero Style (Glass)
||-5059 elements from WinHEC 2005 as listed below
|||-CaptionButton
|||-StartButton
|||-StartPanel
|||-TaskBarBackground
|||-TaskBarButton
||-Updated FrameMaximized to read CaptionText easier
-Updated M3 Boot Screen to monochrome mode (Don't ask me why )


Changes in Version X
-Added 64-bit operating system blocking (no working method on 32-bit process right now)
-Added few delay (about 2.5 seconds) in some tasks to make it done before doing next task (which I assume it solve some issues)
-Added localized operation system support (works on every language files!)
-Added Longhorn M9 Bliss, Keynote Glass and Keynote Grass wallpapers
-Added Longhorn PDC screensaver
-Added new 6 Longhorn fonts from build 5048
-Added Windows Server 2003 SP1 support for patching uxtheme.dll
-Added Windows XP 16-bit application execution fix in some cases that found this issue
-Fixed failing to apply SideBar skins bug
-Fixed failing to check previous service pack before transforming issues
-Fixed first-run transforming insecure operations
-Fixed losing transforming information after transforming bug
-Fixed patching system files to run in first-run transforming
-Fixed restoring original folder sources name bug in "Previous operation imcompleted." process
-Fixed taskkill.exe error by adding taskkill.exe file into program
-Remove precaching files replacement (I added delay now so what's worth for it?)
-Replaced M5 boot screen with WinHEC boot screen
-Temporary remove MSN Messenger 7 Longhorn skins
-Updated some Longhorn boot screen resources from build 5048
-Updated Longhorn icons from build 5048
-Updated Longhorn SideBar 5.0 Update
|-Added SideBar application core with the follow updates
||-Apply skins and clocks from tray
||-Built-in transparency support
||-No more active desktop to slow down your PC
||-No more background icon transparent and 32-bit icon problems in XP/2003
||-SideBar Docking support (take up workspace)
||-To show SideBar, double click tray icon
||-Toggle Show/Hide SideBar
|-Added Western (By Scott Eichelberger)
|-Corrected month December in Tile mode
|-Updated memo to be direct editable memo in program
|-Updated SideBar gui displaying code
|-Updated slideshow to search for all files and display it (read notes.txt)
-Updated Start Panel text image in Classic mode
-Updated Transformation mode instructions
-Updated WinHEC progress dialog and Logon to WinHEC2005 (build 5048)
-Updated WinHEC toolbarbutton in small button mode like 5048 (same back/forward size)


Changes in Version 9.0
-Added contributed skin "Western (By Scott Eichelberger)"
-Added first-run slient transforming mode for automatic transformation and uninstallation (perform when Windows starts)
-Added Longhorn Transformation Pack - Maintenance Center (No more keeping full package to waste diskspace)
-Added Rolando's Longhorn's MSN Messenger 6.2 and 7.0 skins (Aero UI and Longhorn Inspriat)
-Fixed "February" and "December" month name error in Longhorn Tile
-Fixed manual transformation bug for non-relative path launch (such as running apply.bat from address bar)
-Fixed username text-size bug in Aero (Longhorn Glass) theme from Longhorn Aero
-Updated compression software (save up little bit more space)
-Updated E-Mail and website information
-Updated more information regarding Before Transformation dialog and Themes service
-Updated logo brand image (It's 2005 now)


Changes in Version 8.0
-Added M3 Boot Screen (first modded boot screen) and new M5 ones
-Added Longhorn M8 Bliss wallpaper
-Added more customizing boot screen files (Now it works on Hyper-Threading CPU and so on)
-Added network installation warning
-Added preventing uninstalling system files on newer service pack
-Added visual styles
iamond
:Slate
:Windows X
-Added few warning dialog and text
-Fixed changing user account icon in Control Panel problem
-Fixed installing user picture problems on non-English version
-Fixed Precaching system files bugs
-Fixed rebuilding icon cache after restart problem
-Fixed replacing system files problem (reserve dllcache)
-Fixed Toolbar style changing bug after transformation
-Updated Longhorn toolbar settings
-Updated Longhorn's icons
-Updated option name in customizing system files dialog
-Updated sharinig violation to tell user what file caused problem
-Updated visual styles
:Added Neon theme in Luna (Longhorn Revolution)
:Changed font to Tahoma in Luna (Longhorn Revolution)
:Fixed TaskbarBackground bug in Aero UI (Day)
:Fixed hilight text in Aero UI (Night)
:Fixed shellstyle look in special folder issues for top pane theme
:Updated accurate captionbar with fixed gradient for Jade
:Updated shellstyle for Aurora in Longhorn Aero
:Updated StartButton to Royale in Luna (Longhorn Revolution)
-Updated uninstall script
-Updated uxtheme SP2 patcher works silently and smaller


Changes in Version 7.0
-Added Jade Toolbar Windows flag
-Added Longhorn visual styles
:Aero UI (Day)
:Aero UI (Night)
:Luna (Longhorn Revolutuion)
:Royale Glass
:Slate Athens
-Added more Longhorn related wallpapers
-Added ntoskrnl.exe in precaching system files replacement for more stability transforming
-Added Windows X's shrine link button in welcome page
-Changed boot screen to original look due to user's request (Wondering why they want something like that...)
-Fixed link button bug on PC with non-IE default browser
-Fixed replacing system file problems for other possibly ways to install Windows XP (it should work fine as replacer now)
-Optimized wallpaper compression for fairly size
-Removed password dialog
-Splited Aero Concepts from Longhorn Aero visual style
-Updated Aero Start Button flag
-Updated install options in program for more customizing like combined resources from various leak together and more choices to install
-Updated installation engine to universal transformation pack (Works on every Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 client except uxtheme for official release)
-Updated Longhorn's icons
-Updated Longhorn visual styles
:Jade 2.0
:Longhorn Aero 7.0
lex Style 15.0
:Slate 6.0
-Updated some Toolbar buttons in Aero, PDC and WinHEC
-Updated Toolbar Windows flag in WinHEC


Changes in Version 6.0 (Re-Release)
-Fixed Service Pack checking bugs that program didn't choose manual transformation automatically on XPSP2 and 2K3SP1
-Fixed system files problem in Windows XP without Service Pack 1


Changes in Version 6.0
-Added Avalon and WinHEC Leaf wallpaper
-Added Change system font option (with Segoe UI as choice including font file!)
-Added How to donate dialog
-Added How to transform perfectly dialog during transformation
-Added Jade, Jade (Mockup), and JadeLuna visual styles
-Added Longhorn icons mod in every options
-Added Longhorn user pictures
-Added transformation mode feature to let user replace or modify system files theirself
-Added Windows X wallpaper and user picture (Use it if you're my real fan )
-Added WinHEC UI transforming option
-Allowed user to use Longhorn Transformation Pack in un-supported OSes but program'll set transformation mode to manual mode
-Changed Uninstall SideBar to Disable SideBar so you can re-enable it again
-Fixed driver cache folder problem while replacing system files (boot screen didn't change or in some machines cause this)
-Fixed grammer and spelling in program
-Fixed previous operation checking script after transformed problem
-Fixed replacing system file problems for user who install Service Pack which is not slip-streamed into Setup CD
-Moved OS Checking to the first function (Solve install SP after installed Longhorn Transformation Pack and crash while rollback)
-Updated Boot Screen UI
-Updated Longhorn SideBar 4.0
:Added Aero PDC and Jade and Slate (WinHEC) skin
:Added Aero WinHEC clock
:Clock was seperated from Skins for more customizing with optimized for resizing mode (512x512 pxl)
:Fixed color problem in css
:New SideBar file structure
:New Tile mode (You can choose it during installation or maintenance)
:Updated Aero PDC (Night) clock
:Updated Neowin.net skin from Neowin Transformation Pack
:Updated SideBar layout
:Updated uninstall script to keep memo and slideshow pictures
-Updated all Logon files with Segoe UI font and graphics tuneup (Getting closer)
-Updated Longhorn visual styles
:Longhorn Aero 6.0
:Slate 5.0
-Updated system files from latest hotfixes
-Updated Transformation GUI


Changes in Version 4.0 Refresh
-Added Aero Enmeshed wallpaper
-Added Setup CD path line in dialog to notify user to eject CD in that drive or move that folder to somewhere else
-Fixed Boot Screen deselected installing problem (Cannot find ntoskrnl.exe)
-Fixed license and readme spelling and grammer
-Keep Longhorn Screensaver while uninstalling
-Minor fixes for Longhorn Keynote PDC theme in Longhorn Aero
-This time I will tell you guys about extracting only files. You can do it by add /x after command line e.g. "Longhorn Transformation Pack 4.0 Refresh.exe /x"
-Updated processing operation script (More stable and reliable)


Changes in Version 4.0
-Added Install Options dialog to let user customize installing Longhorn Transformation Pack
-Added Longhorn PDC Bliss and Aero Grass wallpaper
-Added Slate, Longhorn Aero, Plex Style MCE and Plex M3 theme
-Fixed Pre-caching system files replacement problem about boot screen while run this to configure
-Fixed install checking error problems
-Updated Longhorn SideBar 3.0 with Aero PDC skins
-Updated Slate, Longhorn Aero, Plex Style MCE, Plex Style and Plex M3 themes
-Updated shell32.dll video resources and fix pink spot bug
-Updated system files for Windows XP and Windows XP with Service Pack 1


Changes in Version 3.0
-Added Dialog Settings to let you Configure SideBar, Enable/Disable Themes service and Uninstall
-Added Longhorn M5 Screensaver
-Added Longhorn SideBar 2.0
-Added new M5 wallpapers
-Added Service Pack 2 checking script (Avoid problems for user who install on SP2)
-Changed GUI (Sleek)
-Changed Progress Dialog to M5
-Fixed system files patch script become more stable (Less errors or none)
-Updated Plex Style visual style
-Updated Windows Logon UI


Changes in Version 2.0
-Added Longhorn M3 Bliss wallpaper
-Added open visual style after restart (To notice user that can change more)
-Added Progress dialog in operation
-Added Setup files detection script
-Added Sharing Violation Test script
-Added OS detection script
-Added Themes services script
-Fixed Auto Apply Visual Style problems (Sorry, my fault)
-Fixed Longhorn screensaver picture problems
-Fixed Plex Style name
-Fixed scripts works more compatible on other PCs.
-Fixed some replace file system in Windows XP without Service Pack problems
-Fixed Start Button flag shadows
-Fixed UXTheme update in Windows XP without Service Pack
-Removed auto set ClearType after restart
-Removed icon registry settings which not used with themes
-Removed OS selection dialog
-Removed Waiting Windows File Protection... dialog (See finished dialog for info)
-Supported Windows Server 2003 build 3790
-Updated Plex Style visual style


Longhorn Transformation Pack Functions:
-This program allowed user to use Longhorn Transformation Pack in un-supported OSes but program'll set transformation mode to manual mode
-This program can choose Longhorn type for each section like Start flag, Progress dialog login and ToolBar. There's Aero, M4, M6, PDC, WinHEC or Don't change it
-This program can change system font and toolbar style to whatever you want
-This program can choose transformation mode feature to let user replace or modify system files theirself
-This program can customize additional installation like Longhorn SideBar and Aero ToolBar type
-This program can check Themes services to let user enable or disable this Themes.
-This program can detect setup files before run program to avoid system file replace problems
-This program can rebuild icon cache to solve old icon buggy problems
-This program can use on "ANY" Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 (UXTheme patch still works only on official final release)
-This program can test sharing violation to avoid system file replace problems
-This program will apply Longhorn Aero with new taskbar and Longhorn screensaver after restart. You can change it yourself and choose other Longhorn themes and wallpapers
-This program is not recommended for multi-language edition of XP. (However, you can use it)
-This program can use rollback function by run setup again after restart (get previous OS files)
-This program can extract only files by run this program with /x after command line e.g. "Longhorn Transformation Pack 4.0 Refresh.exe /x"


Longhorn Transformation Pack Features:
-Add many marvelous Longhorn Visual Styles with uxtheme patched
-Add Longhorn Screensavers
-Add Longhorn SideBar
-Add Longhorn wallpapers
-Change Boot Screen to unofficial Longhorn Boot Screen
-Change icons to Longhorn WinHEC icons
-Change Logoff Panel to Longhorn button in Classic mode
-Change Logoff screen to Longhorn view
-Change LogonUI to Windows Longhorn LogonUI
-Change Shutdown screen to Longhorn view
-Change Start Panel text image in Classic mode to "Longhorn XP Professional"
-Change ToolBar to Longhorn blue ToolBar
-Change Windows flag to Blue Longhorn flag
-Change Windows flag to Longhorn flag in Start Button
-Change Windows XP's brand in About Windows to Longhorn XP Professional
-Change Working screen (Like Logoff and Shutdown) to Longhorn view
-Customize system font and ToolBar style

DOWNLOAD:

Lite:  *files.tcmagazine.info/windowsx/shrine/vitrans/vitrans_lite.zip
Full:  *files.tcmagazine.info/windowsx/shrine/vitrans/vitrans.zip


----------



## anandk (Nov 24, 2005)

woah ! thats one big review/post. thnx 4 d info, anywayz.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 24, 2005)

What I did, d/l ed this pack, installed it and then just copied the *msstyles* files, so that I can use the VISTA themes w/ that resource hogging pack  

VISTA themes in this pack r gr8, better than the previous VISTA themes by kol (for windowblinds and msstyles both).


----------



## kato (Nov 24, 2005)

can anyone post the screenies showing u using it also vishal show ur desktop with it as ur theme too


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 24, 2005)

Here u go kato  

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/5838/untitled10gq.th.jpg

The BEST thing, i liked, is it doesnt hv its custom Start Button text (like it was in other VISTA themes), it takes the text which I hv defined in my Explorer.exe file...


----------

